# Kun minä kotoani läksin



## Alevmanni

Does this mean "When I left my home"?

^-^


----------



## Hakro

Yes it does. It's the beginning of lyrics of a folk song.


----------



## Liisukka

Note also that "läksin" is a dialectal form, the standard one would be "lähdin".


----------



## Alevmanni

Thank you both!


----------

